
Hybrid Police Interceptor Is Twice as Efficient as Conventional Police Car - PaulHoule
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/04/fords-police-responder-hybrid-sedan-twice-as-efficient-as-the-average-cop-car/
======
mikestew
It's not a police interceptor, it's a "responder". I don't think a 2.0L four-
banger is going to intercept anything but jaywalkers.

~~~
dragonwriter
Hybrids can deliver substsntially more power than the output of their internal
combustion engine.

~~~
mikestew
Regardless, Ford isn't calling it an "interceptor", and the original headline
didn't say that when I read it (allowing that it might have been changed since
posted here).

